# LouisAbamaSlama Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*LouisAbamaSlama Classic Re-Scheduled*

*Due to recent weather events in Orange Beach, Alabama, the*
*LouisAbamaSlama Classic has been re-scheduled for September 17*
*at Tacky Jacks Grill in Orange Beach, Alabama.*

*LouisAbamaSlama Classic*
*Redfish, Trout & Flounder Slam*
Presented by *Diablo Paddlesports*
*Captains Meeting Online*
*September 17 Launch Kayaks 5:30 AM - 7 Locations Orange Beach, Alabama*
*CPR Weigh In 1 PM at Tacky Jacks Grill, Orange Beach, Alabama*
*Awards Ceremony Following Weigh In*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40*
*Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Register Today for Bonus Tournament Points at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*

Registration is only online and will close Sept. 14.
Complete information, lodging discounts, sponsor pages on ClassicS website.


----------

